# 6x5 167"



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Pictures definately dont do him justice.. But he is a 167" gross 159 3/4" net 6x5.. Monster bases and nice mass and tine length all the way through. Got him at 45 yards.. nice buck for me. :thumb:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Super buck for anyone...


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Super buck for anyone...


Took the words right out of my mouth...


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

congrats. he's a bruiser for sure. :beer:


----------



## ndhntr (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice buck! Did you shoot him head on or was that the exit hole?


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Entrance!! He was looking at me, I was confident in the shot and hit my mark perfect.. Ran the arrow all the way through the vitals.. He didnt go far.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Your pretty well ruined bud, great buck congrats!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, he's gonna be a tough one to top! Awesome buck. :beer:


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

definately going to hard to top him yes! but im definately up for the challenge next year. 8) .. thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice deer! Have you measured him again? Just wondering if the antlers have shrunk at all. Mine has lost some mass already!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Dandy Buck. congrats


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

I have not measured him so Im not sure how much I have lost.. I might measure him again tonight for fun..

Thanks. :beer:


----------



## Bogtrotter (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice Buck! By the the way, are you related to the Kvernums, in Williston? :thumb: :thumb:


----------

